# power steering problems...



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

when i first start the car and drive the power steering squeals when i even barely turn the wheel, and it pulses and squeals as i make a full turn...after the car has been running for a while it works fine...but if it has been sitting are is cold out it gets really bad and really embarassing to park or start driving in a parking lot....everyone is looking.....

what could it be??...and yes it has fluid in it.

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

damn it mine does the same thing and i have fluid in mine as well!


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

I wonder if there's a way to just take the power steering out. My 'E' model did not come with power steering and its not difficult to turn at all.


----------



## Bawls (Dec 8, 2003)

Mine is doing the exact same thing. Didnt start till it recently dropped to 0F outside here in indy.

Anyone gotta fix for this? I sprayed belt dressing on the pulley.. it quited it down for a few, but still does it.

Im pretty sure if its pulsing (which mine does too) then the belt is slipping.



TOOQIK said:


> when i first start the car and drive the power steering squeals when i even barely turn the wheel, and it pulses and squeals as i make a full turn...after the car has been running for a while it works fine...but if it has been sitting are is cold out it gets really bad and really embarassing to park or start driving in a parking lot....everyone is looking.....
> 
> what could it be??...and yes it has fluid in it.
> 
> TIA :thumbup:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The cold is probably affecting the belts.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

i think it might be the pump and the fluid....


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Buy a new ps belt and flush out the old fluid, that's what i did. Never had a problem since with my ps squealing or pulsating in cold weather...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> Buy a new ps belt and flush out the old fluid, that's what i did. Never had a problem since with my ps squealing or pulsating in cold weather...


I haven't replaced (flushed) the fluid in mine but it's sqealing and it's properly tensioned and only has about 4000 miles on it...

fluid may be the answer..............


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The squealing noise is almost always attributed to the belt(s).

If there is a groaning noise when turning the wheel, you're out of power steering fluid and need to fill it up.

I think those who are having the squealing noise coming out of their belts should check for any moisture on the belts. I'm almost positive it has everything to do a mix of moisture and the kind of weather out there.


----------



## KennyH (Oct 3, 2003)

Mine has been doing the same thing lately, what is the best way to completely drain the PS system. Are you guys running ATF like the repair manual states (at least that is what my [email protected] Haynes manual says?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharpie (Aug 4, 2004)

The cold weather might be causing your power steering pump to cavitate. Just let the car warm up before you drive it.


----------

